# Canada



## shivers (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking for some help. I am trying to put together a trip up to Canada this fall. Was going to do a "do it your self trip" and was going to ask for some info from some people that has done this before. Like to go up in Alberta. We have all that we need as for as equipment, just need some info for a first timer going up there. thanks any info would be great.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

What are you planning on doing? We have done several DIY trips to British Colombia fishing for salmon.....inexpensive and lots of fun.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been waterfowl hunting in Alberta once. Once you get past the boarder patrol it's like anywhere else. You scout, you get permission, you hunt. The people were very nice. Don't act like idiots, don't do stupid chit. Try not to ruin it for the next group of Gringos behind you.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been twice...but both times have been with a guide. My friends that have done it on thier own said it's alot cheeper that way...but alot more work involved. 
If you do it your self you have to find land owners & then contact them for permission to hunt. (They do say that most of them are real good about letting you on to hunt.) So then you hunt in the morning & spend the afternoon cleaning birds & scouting a field for the next day. Depending on how many days you will be hunting possession limits may come into play. If so you will have to have the means to eat your birds or find people/places to donate them to. You will also need means of storage for harvested birds so they won't spoil. (Remember if your bringing them home a wing has to stay attached). I have heard that some of the locals have houses that can be rented cheeper than hotels.
If you go with a guide you pay more for them to take care of license, permission, scouting, bird cleaning & donating, ect. With a guide you get to hunt morning & eving as they put out scouts so you can do so.
Out of the friends that have done it both ways I have had some say they would never go on thier own again & others say they would not use a guide again. Wiegh it out to see what is your preference. Do it your self cheeper but more hands on. Guide more $$ but more like a vacation & more time actually spent in the field hunting.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

A lot of people are willing to let you hunt their land, so find landowner maps and info, then scout. We usually try to get in touch with the landowners before we head up so we at least have a start. It can be pretty easy to do once you find landowners and birds. There are also some DU project land out there that I believe you can access.


----------

